# Air Wick Freshmatic scent dispenser?



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

didnt some company make one for hunting? i dont think the nozzle is the same. might not spray


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> didnt some company make one for hunting? i dont think the nozzle is the same. might not spray


I think you could take the nozzle off of an air wick refill. I might buy a buck bomb tomorrow and experiment


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

keep us posted Veni - the idea is interesting


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't think it would work, the spray valves on the air freshener cans and the buck bombs are very different but if you could swap it then maybe. But the amount of noise they make would scare the heck out of any deer nearby.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

Make sure if you try this not to accidentally switch it for the one that stays in your house ;-)


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Any news on whether this works or not? If it doesn't I'm gonna try using a few drops of deer urine on my thermacell. 


I hate thieves. If I ever find the person who stole my bow at the River Center Mall. I'm gonna cut your d!ck off!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Lurelogik already has something like this. Attaches to the top of the can and a timer can be set to spray as often as you like. They even have one now that works by remote control


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

I thought about using them for bear attractant but haven't experimented with them yet. The industrial styles used in bathrooms use a bigger replaceable can.. As far as deer go, it may be best to use a curiosity food type scent like apple or a doe scent so you don't scare off the intended target buck by making him think there is a big pissy buck owning the area.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

OK, so it's done. Whether it would be a good idea to use it in the woods or not, I have no idea lol!

The dispenser costs $5, as does an Air Wick refill can (which you need so you can steal the spray nozzle).























Use a knife or something to pop the top off of the Buck Bomb. It comes off easily. Save it in case you decide you want to convert back to a regular Buck Bomb later.
















Use a 5/32" diameter drill bit to open the hole in the bottom of the Air Wick nozzle. I just clamped some vice grips on the shank and drilled it by hand. Then you just go outside (!!!!) and firmly press it down onto the stem of the Buck Bomb, keeping the nozzle pointed in a safe direction.

Continued below because there is apparently a 5 image limit per post.


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

The Buck Bomb can is about 1/2" shorter than the Air Wick can, so I cut the Buck Bomb cap to make a spacer.




















So the answer is, YES, it is possible, easy, and cheap to do. The brown dispenser model is a nice plus. But I don't know how a deer might react to it. I have a trail cam down by the creek in my back yard, so I might put this up there and see what the reaction is. I wish I could have found a scent other than doe estrus, but no luck there.


----------



## Hodge16 (Nov 11, 2011)

That's awesome. Keep us informed on the deers reaction


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

gotta try this one, does that particular dispenser have a motion sensor or just a timer? curious as to how long one bomb would last as well


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

camocrazy1983 said:


> gotta try this one, does that particular dispenser have a motion sensor or just a timer? curious as to how long one bomb would last as well


That dispenser only has a timer. The delay can be selected from 3 or 4 different settings.


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice write-up and pictures. Thanks.


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried this a couple years ago and it worked but its noisy. I had a few deer in close and it sprayed, which scared them off.


----------

